# 100 amp service conduit size



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

So you have (3) #2 alum going thru 1" conduit ?
PVC conduit or ?
Fill calc I found seems to indicate that 1" is the min allowed
But not 100% sure


----------



## oleguy74 (Aug 23, 2010)

at least 1 1/4,but 1 1/2 better.over fill with 1"


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

According to table C.10 in chapter 9 of the _Code_, one can install up to (3) #2 type XHHW conductors in a 1" PVC schedule 40 conduit.

Same allowable for installation in a 1" rigid metal conduit (table C.8(A).

However, table C.9(A) for schedule 80 PVC only allows two such conductors.

DO you know which type of conduit was used here?


----------



## oleguy74 (Aug 23, 2010)

yep...read for #1xhhw.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a metal conduit.


----------

